# midwest frog fest???



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyone here anything about it? I have a flyer and I no its Oct 3, but you would think they might be promoting it by now. Only a little over a month away. or am I missing something


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe that Rich is setting it up so you may need to email or get with him over at dart den.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey JP,

I read that they are going to be advertising in Reptiles Magazine and Kingsnake when I looked at their Vendor Packet on their website Midwest Frog Fest but I haven't heard anything else about it. Wife have the baby yet? If not, probably on October 3rd.............Lol.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

expecting any time. And its Dave and Erin from Eds that set this show up. Frye's show is completely different if it happens this year.


----------



## Derailz (Apr 3, 2006)

I was just about to post something about this too, I would like to know who some of the vendors are so that I can possibly make some orders before so that my wife won't be too upset with what I spend that day, plus I want to see what kinds of frogs will be there this year so I know if i have to get there super early to get what I want. Last year I showed up a half hour after it opened and what I wanted was already gone.


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

I agree with previous poster, would like to know who is going to be there and what they are going to bring. The last two MWFF have been a good time, and I am hoping for three in a row.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this as well. Hope to pick up some plants, driftwood and maybe a few frogs


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Josh's Frogs will be there. It will be a great show (it is every year!). You don't want to miss it. Lots of cool frogs, tons of very experienced froggers, and the chance to hang out with people who actually want to hear about your frogs! 

Seriously, the show rocks and the conversations are even better. Don't miss it.


----------



## Logqan (Sep 24, 2008)

last year I missed it, but I wont be so careless this time. Hope there will be some people with mantellas too.


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm looking for iquitos vents if anyone selling will be bringing them. Please contact me soon.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ill Be there Kick a** Show!! 3 years in a row=)


----------



## Protean (Dec 27, 2007)

I would like to attend this event to bring some enclosures to bring to the community but honestly I wont be able to make it with the two other events I have right before and right after this one. From what I've been told, this show is one of the better frog shows to attend. 

I would be willing to ship something out to this show if people were interested. I like that froggers just don't skip out on their equipment. 

-jason.


----------



## dart_frog_junkie (Apr 9, 2009)

I realllllllly want to go but, my mom is reluctant to because I would have to miss school. If anyone for Columbus is going PM me


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I plan to attend; it was great last year!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Less than a month away now! Woo hoo!! Glad that Josh will be there. Any other vendors made the commitment yet? Need some broms...


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

I can't believe that it is only a month away. 

Erin & Dave have a facebook page for the event.


----------



## skates94 (Jul 28, 2007)

Stupid question.... I have to work till 1:00pm that day but live right outside Joliet where it is being held. I have never attended the show and was wondering if people sell completed terrariums there?

I'm looking to build one but buying a completed 1 might be easier due to my time constraints with work.

thanks


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

There will be tons of fully setup terrariums there at the show. There will also probably be some in the auction as well.

Getting to this show is a must...tons of frogs (including some most of us have never seen in person), tons of supplies, fully setup terrariums (even if you don't want one, you can get lots of ideas from seeing how others setup their tanks), an auction to support conservation...and not to mention great conversations during and after the show!


----------



## skates94 (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks Josh,

I'll probably head there straight from work..... just have to make sure my sitter can stay with the kids.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Ashley and I will be there! Looking forward to it!

If anyone needs a ride, I think we could manage a carpool for anyone living most of the way along the 94 corridor.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> just have to make sure my sitter can stay with the kids.


Your kids would love to see all the animals!


----------



## skates94 (Jul 28, 2007)

joshsfrogs said:


> Your kids would love to see all the animals!



Hmmmmmm....... Your right Josh but having 4 year old twins and an infant make it hard for me to look at anything other then what they are destroying. LOL.


----------



## moore40 (Jan 29, 2008)

Was wanting to know if any of the breeders attending will have any borja ridge or amizonicus vents for sale?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We will have amazonicus at MWFF if they don't sell out beforehand. They are coming out of the water every week and haven't stopped laying eggs for the past few months, so shouldn't be problem having any at the show.


----------



## molitor11 (Aug 12, 2009)

i have a request that is only a maybe as of now. depending on finances i may pickup a terrarium empty or completed not sure yet. i live in novi michigan my request is if i find a tank there will there be anyone driving back home near novi that would poss have room to deliver what i purchase if it dont fit in my lil tiny cobalt ss :/ pm if this is poss i will be willing to give gas money for time and delivery.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey all. It is definately happening. I apologize for the delay in information. Last February I discovered I was having some right shoulder problems so I went to my doctor. She wanted an x-ray of my neck and sent me to get an x-ray. At the x-ray office they handed me my films and sent me down the hall to my doctor. Being a nurse I had to look and I noticed a large calcified mass in my neck. I asked my doctor what it was an dshe didn't know. So it went to a radiologist and he didn't know. So I had an ultrasound. It turns out it was a thyroid tumor and I didn't have one, I had three. So I got a biopsy. No data came back. They didn't know what I had. So I went to an endocrinologist. He sat me down and said here's the deal. Your a dude (check), your in your thirties (check), and the mass is big and full of calcium (check and check). If it's NOT cancer, its going to be so we need to take it out. So I see a surgeon and he says, it's NOT cancer, its a thyroid cyst, but the thyroid needs to come out. So three weeks ago, I had 90% of my thyroid removed. The surgeon (who removes 5-7 a week for the last ten years) said he's never seen anything like what they pulled out of my neck. He couldn't tell me if it was cancer or not. Turns out, it wasn't but the pathologist had to use a saw to cut it in half. It was calcium throughout. So my thyroid is famous. I am better, I can speak, and we are still putting on Midwest Frog Fest. Vendor packets are still online, we still have room. It's in the same place as we've always had it. Call ED's Fly Meat for questions, and thanks to Josh and Bill Health for telling people it's still on. It's still on, come on out.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'm so glad to hear you are doing better!

I love the rule change:



> Vendors selling amphibians at their table will be allowed to sell geckos, chameleons or invertebrates. Vendors selling animals other than amphibians exclusively will not be allowed.


Yet another reason not to miss this show.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

A little under 2 weeks and counting! I was wondering if anyone would be bringing any interesting thumbs or pums to the show.


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Going to bring some retics,bastis,mancreeks, yellowbellys, and tarapotas, reginas, and Trunks. with that being said, see ya there. JP


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh man those all sound great!


----------



## CaptMorgan (Sep 28, 2008)

*MidWest Frog Fest - Vendor update ?*

There isn't awhole lot of time left, put is there any chance
the Vendor's list is going to be updated ?
I'm trying to get an adult F. azureus, or if I knew who was
vending that may have a pair I could arrange something before
hand. 
I'm sure a few of the "regular" suspects will be there, but I'll
be in Eastpointe, MI. this weekend. So it doesn't leave much
time to procrastinate, which is a talent of mine.

Don


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: MidWest Frog Fest - Vendor update ?*

horray.. my husband is going to let me go to frog fest..i'm excited!!


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, so I'm a beginner to the hobby. I have a tank set up and am looking for my first frogs. I live in Cincinnati and am thinking of going to MWFF. If I go and get my first frogs, is it ok for them to have a 5ish hour car ride home? If it is ok, what's the best thing to transport them in? Should I bring a little cage with something in it like leaves or will the venders put them in something that's ok for transport? What's the best way to acclimate them when I get them home? I guess whatever help anyone can give me would be great! Thanks!! 

Oh and I really like the look of Cryptophyllobates azuriventris. Are these good for beginners? And will anyone have these at the MWFF???


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> I live in Cincinnati and am thinking of going to MWFF. If I go and get my first frogs, is it ok for them to have a 5ish hour car ride home? If it is ok, what's the best thing to transport them in?


I tell people to keep the car a temperature you are comfortable with and the frogs will be fine (in the winter, drive with your coat off). Keep them out of the sun (I put them in a box and put it on a seat out of the sun). You can also bring a cooler to bring the animals back in. If you stop to eat, bring the frogs in with you.

If you have a vet clinic near you, stop in and ask for a styrofoam cooler (or just go dumpster diving...). They will gladly give you one or more.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I am looking for a female cayo de agua along with some tincs.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I could use a female yellow belly.


----------



## Shenanigans (Sep 24, 2009)

joshsfrogs said:


> If you have a vet clinic near you, stop in and ask for a styrofoam cooler (or just go dumpster diving...). They will gladly give you one or more.


Thanks! That's actually awesome because I'm a Vet Tech and I didn't even think about it but we get those coolers in all the time! Oh and I see you guys at joshsfrogs.com have azuriventris on your website. Will you be bringing them up to the show?


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

does anyone know if some of the vendors will accept credit cards, or is it all cash even for the auction. thanks!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We take cards at the show and have processed cards for other vendors in the past at MWFF.


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

awesome thanks!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Oh and I see you guys at joshsfrogs.com have azuriventris on your website. Will you be bringing them up to the show?


We have 4 left and I'm sure others will have them as well...


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Does anybody have a couple of black misting bulkheads they can bring to the show? I could use two. Thanks,

Chris


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

> Does anybody have a couple of black misting bulkheads they can bring to the show? I could use two. Thanks,


We'll have MistKing Systems and Mist King Nozzles available at the show.


----------



## zamboey (Aug 16, 2009)

Anyone going to have any terribilis at the show? I have been trying to get my hands on these for 3 years. Two events coming and im trying to debate which one i should go to!


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

see everyone tomorrow. going to be a good time. JP


----------



## tortoiseguy65 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yep. Can't wait. Will be there bright and early with my sons. See everyone there.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

I plan on being there bright and early. I will bring with me two yellowbelly pumilio that are AZDR 07 imports and what I believe is a male F1 variabilis to sell if any one is interrested. I either need to sell the pumilios at $75 each or find a female which I can't seem to do and the varialilis is extra and is also $75. I also have about 4 leucomelias for $35 each andand several Costa Rican green and black auratus for $30 each. If any one is interrested pm me and let me know. I can contact you by phone once up there or Jerry knows me.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

FYI:
If you are not a vendor, selling things at the show is prohibited.


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

I have two female standard imi's for $80 each. 
A trio(probably 2.1) of panguana lamasii for $180. 
A 5-6 month old intermedius phil tan line $75. 
And finally five 2 month old powder blue tincs $50 each.
I'm open to trades as well!

I'll only bring frogs that I receive interest in.
Please email me at [email protected]
I'll be there at opening time so please don't hesitate to email anytime between now and 8:30am tomorrow.
Thanks, Tim Pechous


----------



## Tim Pechous (Sep 13, 2008)

Dancing frogs said:


> FYI:
> If you are not a vendor, selling things at the show is prohibited.


Key words being "at the show" however it is acceptable outside.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't plan on selling "at the show". However they can be sold ahead and picked up or delivered at the show.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

My wife and I plan on rolling in around 10. I'll be wearing an olive green polo with yellow stripes and jeans and smelling of donuts. Feel free to introduce yourself


----------



## jerry b (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey all,
Gotta love the frog only shows, WOOT! I'm looking forward to seeing everybody and more so the frogs. I'll be bringing various c/b tree frogs, darts frogs, broms, and a few supplies. I had a group of mantellas I was going to bring, but when I went to put them in a container tonight they were layin eggs so...maybe next time  

"FYI:
If you are not a vendor, selling things at the show is prohibited"

True and agreed! 

See you all at the show!
Jerry


----------



## spottedcircus (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks to everyone at frogfest for such am awesome time. And for helping me to empty my wallet. Everyone was really helpful and now instead of 4 frogs I have 12 eek glad this is once a year!


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Was a neat show. We were in the line behind everyone snapping everything up. Saw some nice frogs and supplies, and it was nice to see everyone again and talk frogs.

Managed not to come home with any new frogs, phew. Did get a t-shirt though!

Alex


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

My wife and I had a great time too. It was great to meet some of the names I see on here all the time. 

I bought four green sips and some driftwood from Pete, 3 young Iquitos vents from Erin, some milk frog tads from Jerry, hydei from Josh and some java from Homer. I also found time to drool over Adam Butt's std Lamasi- repeatedly.

Cool show, cool hobby, cool people. Thanks everyone!

Chris


----------



## Obliv79 (Oct 31, 2007)

As always had a blast BS'n with others. Seen some faces I haven't seen in a year and some that I see on a regular basis. Managed to walk out with little damage done to the wallet. Really need to make this event more then just once a year.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

Phyllobater said:


> My wife and I had a great time too. It was great to meet some of the names I see on here all the time.
> 
> I bought four green sips and some driftwood from Pete, 3 young Iquitos vents from Erin, some milk frog tads from Jerry, hydei from Josh and some java from Homer. I also found time to drool over Adam Butt's std Lamasi- repeatedly.
> 
> ...


I was too slow on the Iquitos, I came back to buy them and you had JUST gone to the bank. Make sure you post pictures on how they grow out!


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Occidentalis said:


> I was too slow on the Iquitos, I came back to buy them and you had JUST gone to the bank. Make sure you post pictures on how they grow out!


Will do! Couldn't pass up 3 for the price of 2!


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Had A great Time Guys 
Nice Seeing you all again=)
heres a pic of the bad a$$ Azureus From Bill =p
Jordan


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say thanks to Erin and sister and friend?? You guys always put on a great show. As always its great to see all the same faces. Thanks to everyone for making another great show. See ya all soon. JP


----------



## i_am_bedford_falls (Nov 23, 2006)

Despite the lower number of vendors, I had a great time looking at frogs and talking to people. After a talk with JP about sexing pumilio, I bought his lone female orange basti and paired it with an unknown sex male I purchased from Erin. 

Put them together tonight and saw calling immediately. Yes (fist pump)!


----------

